

Ask HN: Good free eBook recommendations for travel? - keltex

I'm heading on a long overseas vacation (14 hr flight) with my new netbook (and a promised 8 hr. battery life). Any recommendations for free eBooks for the trip?<p>Also good RSS feeds that I could put into Google Reader (in offline mode) would be appreciated.<p>Software development / startup related topics a plus.
======
RevRal
Two things I've recently read:

Not free (10$): Chris Langan's (aka the smartest man on planet earth) The Art
Of Knowing | Expositions On Freewill and Selected Essays is a good read. I
won't link to his site since there's been a breach of security there, but I'm
sure you can sleuth and find the ebook.

Free: When The Sleeper Wakes by HG Wells: <http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/775>
. I just got done with that and it is very good.

------
J3L2404
"Eastern Standard Tribe" by Cory Doctorow, well written and free. Also free as
an audiobook. Funny and smart near future prognostications. I loved the part
about industrial sabotage through plausible sounding bad advice. Have a good
trip.

